# I shot some hot white chicks, hot black chicks, and one shy redhead!!



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

I shot these hot chicks!  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista/4627546870/


They had attitude.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista/4627546870/


The redhead was wicked shy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista/4627546914/in/photostream/


I know, I know....always some guy wearing a wifebeater around all the hot  chicks, but what can ya do? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista/4626940529/in/photostream/


A bunch found religion, then it seemed like they weren't so hot anymore.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista/4626940365/in/photostream/


The End.


----------



## crushing (May 21, 2010)

Carol said:


> I shot these hot chicks!


 
With all those hot chicks running around, I'm surprised there weren't any cocks hanging out with them.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

crushing said:


> With all those hot chicks running around, I'm surprised there weren't any cocks hanging out with them.



Maybe they were kept under wraps?  You know, with the photog around in all that, it was kinda the wrong time to bring him out.


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2010)

Those chicks.....I'd like to....._pluck 'em._

Then I'd get them hot, really hot-as in *roasting*, or deep frying maybe....:lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 21, 2010)

If you see my little red rooster, please drive him home.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If you see my little red rooster, please drive him home.



I'll bring it on home to you.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Those chicks.....I'd like to....._pluck 'em._
> 
> Then I'd get them hot, really hot-as in *roasting*, or deep frying maybe....:lfao:



Yah, I believe it.  I hear you're a helluva pheasant plucker, also. :lol2:


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

Blacks and Whites together? 
That's just lib'rul affirmative action talk there. Gawd didn't mean chicks like that to mix together.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

tellner said:


> Blacks and Whites together?
> That's just lib'rul affirmative action talk there. Gawd didn't mean chicks like that to mix together.



He invented them, didn't he??????  :rofl:


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 21, 2010)

Nice breasts and legs!!
:angel:


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Nice breasts and legs!!
> :angel:



Aye, they sure know how to strut, don't they?


----------



## Brother John (May 22, 2010)

The red did seem to be a little chicken.

Were any of them more dominant though? Did they establish a pecking order?

Your Brother (original recipe please)
John


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2010)

Brother John said:


> The red did seem to be a little chicken.
> 
> Were any of them more dominant though? Did they establish a pecking order?
> 
> ...



Absolutely!! The body language says it all :lol:


----------



## Nomad (May 25, 2010)

Carol said:


> Yah, I believe it.  I hear you're a helluva pheasant plucker, also. :lol2:



I am not the pheasant plucker but the pheasant plucker's son. I am only plucking pheasants til the pheasant plucker comes.


----------



## tellner (May 25, 2010)

Nomad said:


> I am not the pheasant plucker but the pheasant plucker's son. I am only plucking pheasants til the pheasant plucker comes.



I am a pleasant mother pheasant plucker. I am the most pleasant mother pheasant plucker that ever plucked a mother pheasant.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 9, 2010)

Carol,

When will you post the Sports Illustrated chick swimsuit edition?

Deaf


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Carol,
> 
> When will you post the Sports Illustrated chick swimsuit edition?
> 
> Deaf



I don't like shooting chicks in swimsuits.  

I prefer to shoot them au-natural, wearing nothing but what the Good Lord gave them.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 10, 2010)

Carol said:


> I don't like shooting chicks in swimsuits.
> 
> I prefer to shoot them au-natural, wearing nothing but what the Good Lord gave them.


 
but it leave nothing for the imagination! An imagination is a most powerful tool!


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> but it leave nothing for the imagination! An imagination is a most powerful tool!



Ahhhh....very true!  

I know!! I'll try a few strategically placed feathers


----------

